# 235 Massey Ferguson missing not running right



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

So started with fuel filter couldn’t get it to bleed out so I took off pet cock cleaned it up still no fuel to injector pump so I changed hand pump now I have fuel there but not hardly any at injectors so I changed fuel injector pump now I have fuel at all 3 injectors it tries to run but nocks and won’t run so I tore into front of it to see if it was in time cam was off one tooth at top dead center so I put it in time all 3 marks dead on put back together and still not running. Need help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Plow Boy, welcome to the forum.

Have the injectors serviced. That's about all that's left!


----------



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

I know that’s my next move just hate to keep spending money on it but I have gone this far


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That is a CAV injection pump, correct? There are timing marks on the base of the pump. Set the pump timing to "zero" using these marks. On my Ford, that's where they are set, and that's where my manual specifies they be set. You can move it +/- but it will not start as well.

The "missing" you mentioned in your title is an injector problem, based on my experience with my Ford. I had the injectors serviced and ended that problem.

Have you seen any water in the fuel? 

Does you tractor have a lift pump (fuel pump), or is it gravity flow? 

Have you checked the fuel screens? 

Has your 235 been sitting idle for an extended period?


----------



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

Not really been setting to long but there was some water and grim in tank I drained tank and checked screen in tank pet cock also it has a hand pump that is Gravity fed then it pumps when motor turn over. It does have mark on pump and block that you line up also for timing to only thing I know to do is pull injectors have them checked. Don’t guess I would have got a bad pump.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Do u know about the aftermarket replacement filters? (wix)
U HAVE TO put the top oring UP IN THE FILTER HEAD, NOT ON THE FILTER..
If it slips down out of the filter head and ends up ON THE FILTER.. it chokes off the fuel.
I hope that helps..


----------



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes I do I replace it with a Agco filter


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Is it possible that the o-ring slipped down around the filter and did not stay up in the filter head???


----------



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

Took injectors out and cleaned them up still didn’t have any luck starting it it tries to but wouldn’t I took oil fill plug out and smoke is coming out of it does anybody know or have anything else that I can do to it other than taking it apart and over hauling it.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U said u changed the pump..
Did u get a new one that had the EXACT SAME MDL. #’s on the tag.??
U pulled the injectors and cleaned them.?? How exactly did u do that.?? Did u take them apart.?? What did u torque the bottom nut to.??
Do you have a pop tester.??
What did you set the opening pressure to.??
Have u hung the injectors outside the engine to SEE them firing and check the spray pattern.??
Do u have a compression tester to verify low compression.?? Can u rent 1 from auto zone.??


----------



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

Just took them out and cleaned bottoms where fuel sprayed out didn’t torque them just tighten them back up put them back in


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry but it’s not that easy.. I wish it was..
The fuel system is a precise mechanism.. dragging the parts across a wire wheel doesn’t cut it.. & actually ruins the parts.. in most cases..


----------



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

Didn’t do that just sprayed cleaner and did us copper brush on outside ends to get holes open mostly air and cleaner


----------

